# B6 1.8t 6 speed swap



## RIcoupes (Dec 11, 2009)

has anyone ever used one of these transmission in a swap?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

RIcoupes said:


> has anyone ever used one of these transmission in a swap?


 I think some of them will work. As long as it's an 01E 
you have to remove some of the dowels to get it to fit


----------

